# New Apprentice - Klein pliers rusting



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Pour some used motor oil into a 5 gallon bucket filled 3/4 of the way with sand.

Jam all your tools into it. Shovels, screwdrivers, everything.

It will clean them and keep them lubed.

BTW, a little surface rust on pliers isn't going to matter. It comes and goes with use.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

FormerGeek said:


> I'm having a problem with my klein pliers rusting.


Your not using them enough.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I've seen some really old rusted kleins that work just as well as a new shiny pair. Lube'em and forget about it.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

You can buy vapor rust inhibitors to keep in your bag. I used to use them in my service truck because the boxes weren't effective seals against humidity and weather.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

FormerGeek said:


> I'm having a problem with my klein pliers rusting. All I my other tools are rust free including my other klein tools and my channel locks. I leave my toolbag in the car over night or walk around with the pliers in my back pocket so I am thinking sweat or humidity might be the problem. Any ideas on how to remove this rust and prevent it from happening again? I just started working as an apprentice about two and a half weeks ago so this is pretty disappointing.


I've been using the same pair of pliers (Klein) outside in snow, rain and humidity, have had sweat dripping down my arm onto them and dug fresh concrete away with them. The only time I've seen rust was when I left them outside overnight. Please post a picture of the rust.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Rub it down with gun oil every night! That might make you more of a laughing stock than if you have rust on your pliers though!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

3 in 1 oil. but I think Klein has changed something there older stuff is 2nd to none (in my opinion) but as of late I have had nothing but issues with their linemans.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

wendon said:


> Rub it down with gun oil every night! That might make you more of a laughing stock than if you have rust on your pliers though!!:laughing::laughing:


this actually works quite well  I have used "Rem Oil" on multiple tools. (not every night tho)


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

WD40 has always worked for my tools that have gotten wet.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

It's only surface rust. Don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

Give em a break it was a long boat ride from China.


Just kidding. I use Knipex and they rust. it breaks off when I use them


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Store them in a bucket of warm saltwater overnight.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

FormerGeek said:


> I'm having a problem with my klein pliers rusting. All I my other tools are rust free including my other klein tools and my channel locks. I leave my toolbag in the car over night or walk around with the pliers in my back pocket so I am thinking sweat or humidity might be the problem. Any ideas on how to remove this rust and prevent it from happening again? I just started working as an apprentice about two and a half weeks ago so this is pretty disappointing.


A little rust on your Klein's is good..but use this stuff and you will never have to worry.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Hit them with a squirt of CRC 2-26 and move on.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Used motor oil works well to prevent rust and it is a good idea to lube the plier joint pin occasionally to help prevent the pliers joint from wearing to the point of being floppy.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> A little rust on your Klein's is good..but use this stuff and you will never have to worry.


That stuff smells like hell


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bbsound said:


> That stuff smells like hell


You're right about that,,,like bee killer in a can,,,but that stuff will make a seezed pair loose fast.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I have an addiction. I buy rusty tools at flea markets and yard sales with the intent to clean them up and never do. I think I have 4 or 5 5 gallon buckets of rusty tools now.

You should send me your linesmans OP. I have a good place for them.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Goldagain said:


> ...I buy rusty tools at flea markets and yard sales with the intent to clean them up and never do. I think I have 4 or 5 5 gallon buckets of rusty tools now....


 Are you changing your name to Rustagain?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Big John said:


> Are you changing your name to Rustagain?


I resent the implication.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Goldagain said:


> I resent the implication.


I'm kinda a jerk.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

WD40 and a Scotchbrite pad.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> I'm kinda a jerk.


That's what I like about you...:thumbsup:


----------



## East Coast Paul (Sep 30, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> A little rust on your Klein's is good..but use this stuff and you will never have to worry.


that stuff is the sh*t. a little goes a long way.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> A little rust on your Klein's is good..but use this stuff and you will never have to worry.


The after pic...?

When you have time.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

daveEM said:


> The after pic...?
> 
> When you have time.


Hey I don't want to ruin them..:laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If you put chemicals, oil, etc. on those pliers and do finishing work, you're going to get fingerprints and smudges on freshly painted surfaces. Then you will have some explaining to do. I'm sure you can live with a little bit of rust.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

daveEM said:


> The after pic...?
> 
> When you have time.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice notch in the cutting blade, Harry. Looks like a #14 blow out; too small for a #12. No wonder you had to oil up those pliers. Cutting a live wire can really seize up a pair of pliers. I speak from experience  .


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

99cents said:


> Nice notch in the cutting blade, Harry. Looks like a #14 blow out; too small for a #12. No wonder you had to oil up those pliers. Cutting a live wire can really seize up a pair of pliers. I speak from experience  .


Just a little boom...:laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Just a little boom...:laughing:


:laughing:


----------

